# Walton Heath



## Dando (Jan 5, 2022)

Evening all,

Anyone fancy a meet here in August?

Looking at the 2021 prices I reckon the cost will be circa £200 for coffee, and bacon rolls, golf and carvery lunch


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2022)

Is that for one course or will be like the Sunningdale meet and one in the morning and one in the afternoon


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that for one course or will be like the Sunningdale meet and one in the morning and one in the afternoon
		
Click to expand...

just the one course


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2022)

Dando said:



			just the one course
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. Thought it was a valid question. What dates you looking at. Definitely interested but can't do 9-12th


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fair enough. Thought it was a valid question. What dates you looking at. Definitely interested but can't do 9-12th
		
Click to expand...

A very valid question sir.
Not sure on dates but from memory they do their maintainence early August


----------



## Cake (Jan 5, 2022)

I’d be up for this I reckon


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2022)

Interested.....Will sound out CVG too......Yep..interested too


----------



## IanM (Jan 5, 2022)

Subject to dates I would go.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 5, 2022)

Dates permitting, yep.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 5, 2022)

Potentially 👍


----------



## The Lion (Jan 6, 2022)

Might be up for this, but would prefer a 36 hole day to play both and keep the cost down. 

Hopefully the Golf Monthly team might use their excellent contacts to help us get a great deal?


----------



## evemccc (Jan 6, 2022)

I’m sure I could be persuaded 😂

Subject to availability, I’d think the latter half of August would be preferable as more chance of the heather being in bloom so seeing it at its peak


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 6, 2022)

evemccc said:



			I’m sure I could be persuaded 😂

Subject to availability, I’d think the latter half of August would be preferable as more chance of the heather being in bloom so seeing it at its peak
		
Click to expand...

Walton Heath heather is very different from the nearby heathland courses. In texture, much/most of it is more like low, mature, non-flowering gorse compared to the classic very lower, soft purple heather that is more typical. And there are a number of areas/holes where they are (or  at least were) fighting to actually keep it growing! The vista is definitely different to 'typical' heathland courses too - much more open than the mainly tree-lined ones like Sunningdale etc.
That said, it's a wonderful pair of courses!


----------



## petema99 (Jan 6, 2022)

Likewise - would be more keen for 36 holes - could even be split over 2 days if they'll do a deal, as 36 in August heat might not be ideal...


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2022)

I will get a price for 36 holes as well


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 6, 2022)

I'd be interested too, please.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 6, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Walton Heath heather is very different from the nearby heathland courses. In texture, much/most of it is more like low, mature, non-flowering gorse compared to the classic very lower, soft purple heather that is more typical. And there are a number of areas/holes where they are (or  at least were) fighting to actually keep it growing! The vista is definitely different to 'typical' heathland courses too - much more open than the mainly tree-lined ones like Sunningdale etc.
That said, it's a wonderful pair of courses!
		
Click to expand...

I’m certainly looking forward to one day (hopefully August) playing the Old. Re: the openness of it, I’ve heard / read it’s as close to an inland links as they come..well, that and the superb Ganton


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 6, 2022)

evemccc said:



			I’m certainly looking forward to one day (hopefully August) playing the Old. Re: the openness of it, I’ve heard / read it’s as close to an inland links as they come..well, that and the superb Ganton
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't categorise it! To me, it's unique!


----------



## IanM (Jan 6, 2022)

Could do without the audible intervention of the M25 at one end of the Old Course...

..that said, it's a while since I last played there and its a great place to play.


----------



## The Lion (Jan 6, 2022)

evemccc said:



			I’m sure I could be persuaded 😂

Subject to availability, I’d think the latter half of August would be preferable as more chance of the heather being in bloom so seeing it at its peak
		
Click to expand...

I second this, although not sure I'll be around then as may be in Scotland. It could be worth asking the club when the heather does bloom as each part of the country has a microclimate of sorts which can mean different flowering times.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 6, 2022)

IanM said:



			Could do without the audible intervention of the M25 at one end of the Old Course...

..that said, it's a while since I last played there and its a great place to play.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed! That's the 'concrete slab' section, so especially noisy! Detracts slightly from a couple of rather good holes. Does remind anyone with a bad score what the alternative might be though!


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2022)

I’ll post some prices tomorrow as
I’m currently waiting for my MIL to be discharged from st Thomas’ and then I’ve got the “joy” of driving home


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jan 6, 2022)

I might be interested, pending a better handicap by that point!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			Evening all,

Anyone fancy a meet here in August?

Looking at the 2021 prices I reckon the cost will be circa £200 for coffee, and bacon rolls, golf and carvery lunch
		
Click to expand...

Come on chief work your skills, play the GM forum card and you’ll get a deal!


----------



## The Lion (Jan 7, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Come on chief work your skills, play the GM forum card and you’ll get a deal!
		
Click to expand...

I rang them yesterday about winter golf and it’s not cheap. Despite doing course works, they’re asking for £125 a round (if I heard that right!). It was £95 with no works two years ago. 

Green fees at so-called Top 100 clubs in the Covid era are like Trump Family members - always looking for a grift to milk more money out the fattened cow. It’s unedifying to watch. 

For summer I think (but don’t quote me) I was advised it’ll be around £225 per round, or iirc £325 a day. Hopefully we’ll have contacts which might drive a much better deal than that though 🙏


----------



## IanM (Jan 7, 2022)

I was reading about the irrigation going in up till March,  unless it's delayed by bad weather.  Some holes will be closed and they'll be charging based on whats open.

I suspect the fairways will be a bit odd for a while after the work too.

I also suspect their propensity to "do a deal" will be low too.   The cost of playing the top venues has gone barmy. 

Soon it'll be cheaper to charter a helicopter to Silloth!


----------



## evemccc (Jan 7, 2022)

The cost has indeed gone nuts…I absent-mindedly looked up the GF and society price of Sunningdale yesterday 

It’s now £470 PP for a society day of 36…I’m sure it was £275 a few months ago when I last looked 

St George’s Hill and the Berkshire however are relatively cheap in comparison — these are the three courses that I think will continue to balloon upwards more than anything


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 7, 2022)

petema99 said:



			Likewise - would be more keen for 36 holes - could even be split over 2 days if they'll do a deal, as 36 in August *heat* might not be ideal...
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## IanM (Jan 7, 2022)

evemccc said:



			The cost has indeed gone nuts…
		
Click to expand...

There are too many mugs about who pay it!   (Guilty!!  At this rate I'll have to get another job!)


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 7, 2022)

evemccc said:



			The cost has indeed gone nuts…I absent-mindedly looked up the GF and society price of Sunningdale yesterday

It’s now £470 PP for a society day of 36…I’m sure it was £275 a few months ago when I last looked
		
Click to expand...

That's just to keep us oiks out


----------



## IanM (Jan 7, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			That's just to keep us oiks out
		
Click to expand...

It's not working, is it?


----------



## Dando (Jan 7, 2022)

hi all,

as promised here are the costs for this:

*Tuesday 23rd August*
Later breakfast / light lunch
18 holes of golf
£185 per person

*Tuesday 23rd August*
18 holes of golf
3 course dinner (minimum 30)
£205 per person

*Wednesday 24th August*
Coffee and bacon rolls
18 holes of golf
3 course carvery (minimum 20)
£200 per person

They cannot do 36 holes in a day as they don't have the space available but they can do

*Tuesday 23rd August*
18 holes of golf
Dinner
*Wednesday 24th August*
breakfast
18 holes of golf
2 course lunch
£395 per person - subject to a minimum of 20 people attending

let me know what you all think.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 7, 2022)

I’ll be keen for ideally the first one - £185 -
But I’d go to the second and third options I would think (if that’s the majority choice)

Would not go to the £395 option


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 7, 2022)

I could do any of the single day options
Subject to being able to get the time off work


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2022)

Prefer Tuesday 18 holes and dinner or Wednesday for coffee and bacon rolls, golf and carvery

Happy to go with the flow though


----------



## Dando (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m favoring the 18 holes on Wednesday option


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2022)

Any of the first 3 options works best for me....


----------



## Dando (Jan 7, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Any of the first 3 options works best for me....
		
Click to expand...

You’re really helpful aren’t you


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			You’re really helpful aren’t you
		
Click to expand...


OK, 1 or 3


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 7, 2022)

All sound appealing. Option 1 suits me fine. Cheers.


----------



## The Lion (Jan 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			hi all,

as promised here are the costs for this:

*Tuesday 23rd August*
Later breakfast / light lunch
18 holes of golf
£185 per person

*Tuesday 23rd August*
18 holes of golf
3 course dinner (minimum 30)
£205 per person

*Wednesday 24th August*
Coffee and bacon rolls
18 holes of golf
3 course carvery (minimum 20)
£200 per person

They cannot do 36 holes in a day as they don't have the space available but they can do

*Tuesday 23rd August*
18 holes of golf
Dinner
*Wednesday 24th August*
breakfast
18 holes of golf
2 course lunch
£395 per person - subject to a minimum of 20 people attending

let me know what you all think.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dando

First, thank you so much for the effort! 

As for pricing, I'm going to be brutally honest. These clubs have become VERY greedy and ludicrously overpriced. It hurts me deeply that the so-called custodians of the sport we love are only interested in ripping us off. 

Of interest to all of you, the 36 holer 2-day Sunningdale 2019 meet was £265 with food etc all included. I think it was around £200 a few years before that too! Madness!

On a personal note, I've hardly worked due to Covid and for the money for one round alone I can play 4-5 rounds at other top 100 courses, of which I have lots on my to-play list all over. I'm sorry to say but this price is just not viable for me.

It would be good if the Golf Monthly team might look into doing a few events - using their bulging contact book to get the best rates. It's been talked about, but maybe Covid is still in the way for that.

On Walton Heath, I was hoping they might be able to do two rounds for around £250, given the numbers involved, but I guess not. £395 is madness - it's much cheaper just to have a 36 hole day alone - the fee is apparently £325, and that's just for one person! 

I'll enjoy watching this thread, but gutted I won't be able to join you. Maybe if this meet becomes a reality, another game can be organised a day either side of this.

Best wishes to all
The Lion


----------



## IanM (Jan 8, 2022)

Those prices are utter madness...  

OK count me in.  18 holes on Tuesday works best for me!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2022)

That's one very expensive joint of beef...🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 8, 2022)

Walton Heath have just invested a significant amount ( over £3mil ) of money installing a sprinkler system across both courses

We played in a charity day there last year and it was £180 for the bacon roll golf and food

Lots of clubs have increased their green fees or society packages.

Walton Heath is an iconic golf club - it’s not going to be cheap


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Walton Heath have just a significant amount of money installing a sprinkler system across both courses

We played in a charity day there last year and it was £180 for the bacon roll golf and food

Lots of clubs have increased their green fees or society packages.

Walton Heath is an iconic golf club - it’s not going to be cheap
		
Click to expand...

and the car park is top notch too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Walton Heath have just a significant amount of money installing a sprinkler system across both courses

We played in a charity day there last year and it was £180 for the bacon roll golf and food

Lots of clubs have increased their green fees or society packages.

Walton Heath is an iconic golf club - it’s not going to be cheap
		
Click to expand...

So is Sunningdale. Even with that investment it does seem an excessive fee. Yes Walton Heath is a great venue and the Old is #29 in the GM top 100 (whether that is worthy is another argument) and the New at #54 but I don't know whether this represents any sort of value for money. I will no doubt play if only to catch up with some old faces and to play the course(s) again


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 9, 2022)

sounds good to me, date dependant  but I’m up for this


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Jan 9, 2022)

The ongoing irrigation works  will massively improve  what already is a great 36 hole golf course. 

I don't believe the price quoted for each package is excessive, i think it's worth the fee with grub thrown in. The food is fantastic.

As a member i will be keen to hear the feedback should this game go ahead. 

I will keep a close eye on this thread as i'm likely to be away travelling on these dates, if anything changes i'd be happy to join you all providing there's capacity.

Regards

John


----------



## evolve528 (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm interested and Option 1, 2 or 3 works for me


----------



## evemccc (Feb 10, 2022)

Was there enough interest in this to make it a goer? (I’m a No. 1)


----------



## IanM (Apr 26, 2022)

I think the cost has scared folk off, or made people come to their senses!!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2022)

Had it been £40.00 with a Big Mac I'd have bitten your hand off.
Expensive food? That's what restaurants are for.
😱😱😱


----------



## chrisd (Apr 26, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Had it been £40.00 with a Big Mac I'd have bitten your hand off.
Expensive food? That's what restaurants are for.
😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

A Big Mac not enough for you Smiffy that you have to bite someone's hand off  too 😋😋


----------



## The Lion (Apr 26, 2022)

IanM said:



			I think the cost has scared folk off, or made people come to their senses!!
		
Click to expand...

What Walton wanted is obscene in my view. Too many supposedly top courses charging ludicrous prices, inflated above what were already expensive rates.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 26, 2022)

The Lion said:



			What Walton wanted is obscene in my view. Too many supposedly top courses charging ludicrous prices, inflated above what were already expensive rates.
		
Click to expand...

Seems that such clubs/courses are attempting to recover the loss of income caused by Covid asap. Too fast imo.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 27, 2022)

I walked Walton Heath New on Monday watching the Rose Ladies Series comp.  Looks like most of the be irrigation work is about done though still quite a lot of tidying up to do.  As mentioned...it's an unusual heathland course being so open and relatively flat with few trees.

Sounds straightforward? Well given the bunkering and the way the fairways can thrown you into the heather...I think not.  And the heather...well if you can find your ball then getting it out is tough, really tough.  The heather is incredibly dense and tough.  The lady pros and top ams were simply recovering back to fairway and not taking anything on...trouble awaited anything other than a hack out.

That said I might be interested though my Mrs might not be very accomodating as cost seems high for me.  Depends.


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm there next week playing 36 holes, I'll report back with how I find the course conditions if that helps.

Big fan of Walton Heath, it's nothing spectacular but every hole is a 7/10. Great test of golf.


----------



## 4LEX (May 6, 2022)

The courses are a mess at the moment, greens in terrible shape and the irrigation system running way behind schedule. It all just looks scruffy and a work in progress. By August I'm sure it'll be fine but for the money I'd go elsewhere to avoid the risk.


----------



## IanM (May 6, 2022)

Go next year... green fee £550


----------



## 4LEX (May 6, 2022)

The greenfee hikes have been quite astonishing since 2019. Not just at Walton Heath but most top courses in the Surrey area. They've literally almost doubled in price.


----------



## IanM (May 6, 2022)

4LEX said:



			The greenfee hikes have been quite astonishing since 2019. Not just at Walton Heath but most top courses in the Surrey area. They've literally almost doubled in price.
		
Click to expand...

It's lots of places


----------

